# Mini Golf Course (with Levels!)



## jpowell (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi all,

Our jurisdiction has a miniature golf course / go-cart track going through P&Z right now.  In reviewing the submittals, I see that the golf course will be on a hill, so will have several levels connected with stairs or steps.  It looks like they have planned 1/2 of the holes to be ADA accessible, no ramps or steps.  This seems okay to me.  The remainder of the holes are accessed with 4 different flights of 8 steps.  Do these stairs require handrails?


----------



## steveray (Apr 24, 2014)

Very few exceptions for "commercial" stairs without handrails.....My gut says required....


----------



## kilitact (Apr 24, 2014)

In a building or outside?


----------



## jpowell (Apr 24, 2014)

It is outside.  There will be a new building on site that will of course comply with all new codes, and from that building there is accessible access to the cars and first 9 holes of the golf course.  The stairs are not part of the egress from the building.  They are solely for access to the golf course, and technically for leaving that area of the site also.


----------



## kilitact (Apr 24, 2014)

The exception would be that its not regulated by the building code(s).


----------



## steveray (Apr 24, 2014)

MEANS OF EGRESS. A continuous and unobstructed path of vertical and horizontal egress travel from any occupied portion of a building or structure to a public way.

Is the mini golf course a structure?


----------



## jpowell (Apr 24, 2014)

I struggle with these type of questions.  I have not yet heard a completely convincing argument either way as far as "site stairs" and egress.

I lean toward requiring the handrails on the flights of stairs.  It is definitely the safer thing to do.


----------



## kilitact (Apr 24, 2014)

jpowell said:
			
		

> I struggle with these type of questions.  I have not yet heard a completely convincing argument either way as far as "site stairs" and egress.  I lean toward requiring the handrails on the flights of stairs.  It is definitely the safer thing to do.


What code section will you cite if your requireing handrails? Means of egress thru a golf course to a public way?


----------



## steveray (Apr 25, 2014)

kilitact said:
			
		

> What code section will you cite if your requireing handrails? Means of egress thru a golf course to a public way?


The definitions.....

MEANS OF EGRESS. A continuous and unobstructed path of vertical and horizontal egress travel from any occupied portion of a building or structure

STRUCTURE. That which is built or constructed. [A]


----------



## jpowell (Apr 25, 2014)

killitact, good question.  That is the exact question I stuggle with.  I take steveray's definitions and combine them with the following, and I think there is a very good case for requiring both building permits and handrails for exterior stairs.  Stairs can certainly be considered structures.  And if you look at 105.2, the exemptions show you what IS required also: fences over 7', retaining walls over 4', sidewalks over 30", playground equipment...  All kinds of structures that wouldn't be considered an occupied building.  So, stairs would need a building permit, and would need to comply with the code.

[A] 101.2 Scope.

The provisions of this code shall apply to the construction, alteration, relocation, enlargement, replacement, repair, equipment, use and occupancy, location, maintenance, removal and demolition of every building or structure or any appurtenances connected or attached to such buildings or structures.

[A] 105.2 Work exempt from permit.

Exemptions from permit requirements of this code shall not be deemed to grant authorization for any work to be done in any manner in violation of the provisions of this code or any other laws or ordinances of this jurisdiction. Permits shall not be required for the following:

2. Fences not over 7 feet (2134 mm) high.

4. Retaining walls that are not over 4 feet (1219 mm) in height measured from the bottom of the footing to the top of the wall, unless supporting a surcharge or impounding Class I, II or IIIA liquids.

6. Sidewalks and driveways not more than 30 inches (762 mm) above adjacent grade, and not over any basement or story below and are not part of an accessible route.

11. Swings and other playground equipment accessory to detached one- and two-family dwellings.

303.6 Assembly Group A-5.

Assembly uses intended for participation in or viewing outdoor activities including, but not limited to:

 Amusement park structures

Bleachers

Grandstands

 Stadiums


----------



## mark handler (Apr 25, 2014)

ADASAD Advisory 239.3 Miniature Golf Course Configuration. Where only the minimum 50 percent of the holes are accessible, an accessible route from the last accessible hole to the course exit or entrance must not require travel back through other holes. In some cases, this may require an additional accessible route. Other options include increasing the number of accessible holes in a way that limits the distance needed to connect the last accessible hole with the course exit or entrance

1006.3 Golf Car Passages. Golf car passages shall comply with 1006.3.

1006.3.1 Clear Width. The clear width of golf car passages shall be 48 inches (1220 mm) minimum.

1006.3.2 Barriers. Where curbs or other constructed barriers prevent golf cars from entering a fairway, openings 60 inches (1525 mm) wide minimum shall be provided at intervals not to exceed 75 yards (69 m).

1006.4 Weather Shelters. A clear floor or ground space 60 inches (1525 mm) minimum by 96 inches (2440 mm) minimum shall be provided within weather shelters.

1007 Miniature Golf Facilities

1007.1 General. Miniature golf facilities shall comply with 1007.

1007.2 Accessible Routes. Accessible routes serving holes on miniature golf courses shall comply with Chapter 4. Accessible routes located on playing surfaces of miniature golf holes shall be permitted to use the exceptions in 1007.2.

EXCEPTIONS:

1. Playing surfaces shall not be required to comply with 302.2.

2. Where accessible routes intersect playing surfaces of holes, a 1 inch (25 mm) maximum curb shall be permitted for a width of 32 inches (815 mm) minimum.

3. A slope not steeper than 1:4 for a 4 inch (100 mm) maximum rise shall be permitted.

4. Ramp landing slopes specified by 405.7.1 shall be permitted to be 1:20 maximum.

5. Ramp landing length specified by 405.7.3 shall be permitted to be 48 inches (1220 mm) long minimum.

6. Ramp landing size specified by 405.7.4 shall be permitted to be 48 inches (1220 mm) minimum by 60 inches (1525 mm) minimum.

7. Handrails shall not be required on holes. Where handrails are provided on holes, the handrails shall not be required to comply with 505.

1007.3 Miniature Golf Holes. Miniature golf holes shall comply with 1007.3.

1007.3.1 Start of Play. A clear floor or ground space 48 inches (1220 mm) minimum by 60 inches (1525 mm) minimum with slopes not steeper than 1:48 shall be provided at the start of play.

1007.3.2 Golf Club Reach Range Area. All areas within holes where golf balls rest shall be within 36 inches (915 mm) maximum of a clear floor or ground space 36 inches (915 mm) wide minimum and 48 inches (1220 mm) long minimum having a running slope not steeper than 1:20. The clear floor or ground space shall be served by an accessible route.

Advisory 1007.3.2 Golf Club Reach Range Area. The golf club reach range applies to all holes required to be accessible. This includes accessible routes provided adjacent to or, where provided, on the playing surface of the hole.


----------



## JPohling (Apr 25, 2014)

EXCEPTION: One break in the sequence of consecutive holes shall be permitted provided that the last hole on the miniature golf course is the last hole in the sequence.


----------



## kilitact (Apr 25, 2014)

jpowell said:
			
		

> killitact, good question.  That is the exact question I stuggle with.  I take steveray's definitions and combine them with the following, and I think there is a very good case for requiring both building permits and handrails for exterior stairs.  Stairs can certainly be considered structures.  And if you look at 105.2, the exemptions show you what IS required also: fences over 7', retaining walls over 4', sidewalks over 30", playground equipment...  All kinds of structures that wouldn't be considered an occupied building.  So, stairs would need a building permit, and would need to comply with the code.[A] 101.2 Scope.
> 
> The provisions of this code shall apply to the construction, alteration, relocation, enlargement, replacement, repair, equipment, use and occupancy, location, maintenance, removal and demolition of every building or structure or any appurtenances connected or attached to such buildings or structures.
> 
> ...


So  as such you considered stairs at national parks (grand canyon) to be regulated by the building codes and would require that they meet all of the requirements of the building codes.


----------



## steveray (Apr 28, 2014)

kilitact said:
			
		

> So  as such you considered stairs at national parks (grand canyon) to be regulated by the building codes and would require that they meet all of the requirements of the building codes.


Federal....out of my jurisdiction......That being said, I am sure their insurance company would love at least one handrail and some uniform stairs....


----------

